# You can all shoot me now.......



## ForMyACDs (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to look at a yearling Hackney Pony colt. My husband is going to KILL me!

I've not seen any photos of him, but he was on the list of horses to draw coggins on Friday and both the vet I work for (a VERY fussy man who grew up with Saddlebreds and worked on the BIG Egyptian Arabian farms down in Texas breeding Arabs) and the girl who went with him raved over him. They both knew I've been DYING to ge a Modern Shetland or Hackney type pony and were all excited when they got back from the farm call to tell me. The colt was getting his coggins so they could put him up for sale (they wanted a filly to keep, not a colt). I called right away and will see him either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## crponies (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, this sounds exciting! I can't wait to hear how it goes for you. :bgrin


----------



## Wally (Mar 27, 2007)

I have always fancied a team of Hackney ponies, all those little legs goin like crazy!

Hackney horses are a big coarse to my mind.


----------



## bfogg (Mar 27, 2007)

Wally said:


> I have always fancied a team of Hackney ponies, all those little legs goin like crazy!
> 
> "Hackney horses are a big coarse to my mind." Just curious as to what this means?
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## Boinky (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe bonnie..i was wondering the same thing!!


----------



## kenna (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it means that Hackney Horses (not ponies) are too thick and coarse.. But I could be wrong


----------



## Wally (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's it, BIG Hackney horses are not elegant, they are too big to get away with twinkling feet.

When you see a team of Welsh A's or Hackney ponies come past you you get a feeling of true elegance. BIG Hackney horses come thundering past there seems to be too much going on.

People have bred the Haflinger in Europe too big, they have lost the elegance, the same with the Icelandic, you rarely see one biggerthan 14hh in Iceland, in the UK and Germany they are breeding them to 15.2hh. You get a big coarse animal instead of a smaller more sensible type. There's no way you could get a 15hh Icelandic through the open hill here.....or a 13hh Shetland for that matter, it would sink without trace!


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, he was alright, but not quite what I'm looking for. She also lied.....he's NOT a purbred Hackney. He's only part Hackney (a little over half) and tho' he's nice, he's not spectacular. He's also a cryptorchid and tho' that's not a problem for me to deal with as the vet I work for does cryptorchid surgeries quite often (other vets refer theirs to him....in fact, we had one just yesterday) but I'm not sure this guy is worth the trouble. Sigh.....


----------



## Boinky (Mar 28, 2007)

hehe ok now that i know exactly what you meant..lol iw ent back and read your post and it DID make sence..LOL duh i can't beleive i didn't know what you meant..LOL Yes the Hackney horses i've seen I'm not impressed with at all. I used to work on a hackney training and breeding farm for a while and loved the little dinky dudes and how much action, animation, and personality (if you can call it a personality..lol they were unique onto themselves) they have.


----------



## Brs (Mar 28, 2007)

theirs to him....in fact, we had one just yesterday) but I'm not sure this guy is worth the trouble. Sigh.....

I'm sorry he wasn't the one. I was looking forward to pictures etc... The good thing is the right one is still out there waiting for you to find him or her... that's all part of the fun. You will know the right one when you find it!

Happy hunting!

Christie


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 28, 2007)

Brs said:


> I'm sorry he wasn't the one. I was looking forward to pictures etc... The good thing is the right one is still out there waiting for you to find him or her... that's all part of the fun. You will know the right one when you find it!Christie


Well, I still go check out Corey's photo occasionally and sure wish I could drive out there for him. The pony my husband chose instead of Corey? Well I don't like him at all and wouldn't mind him leaving for a new home anytime. The thing is, the one he chose doesn't even like men so I'm the only one that can do anything with him. Sigh.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 28, 2007)

lol isn't that the way things always go? I"ve had a few that i really didnt' like either. Where is corey located?


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 28, 2007)

Boinky said:


> lol isn't that the way things always go? I"ve had a few that i really didnt' like either. Where is corey located?


Corey belongs to Brs......in PA


----------



## Brs (Mar 28, 2007)

[

"Well, I still go check out Corey's photo occasionally and sure wish I could drive out there for him. The pony my husband chose instead of Corey? Well I don't like him at all and wouldn't mind him leaving for a new home anytime. The thing is, the one he chose doesn't even like men so I'm the only one that can do anything with him. Sigh."

Corey was mad at me for almost 2 years after I allowed him to be gelded. Everyone BUT me could do anything with the boy. It could be man, woman, child and probably even the dog as long as it wasn't me. He finally has forgiven me. I'm so glad! I missed the Corey who liked me. I was told not to be in the stall when they gave him the shot... I wasn't but Corey's a smart boy and he knew very well who made the phone call.




: I hope that special pony is in your near future. Sometimes it pays to take your time.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 28, 2007)

Just in case someone unfamiliar with Hackney Horses reads this thread... they are not ALL coarse and heavy boned with no action compared to a little pony! I have seen some very nice hackney horses here doing ADS shows, they are quite nimble under harness. Here are some pictures to enjoy:


----------



## shane (Mar 29, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHH :lol: i could watch hackneys all day, i have a few friends that have some show hackneys and they are gorgeous, they are only 13.2 i like them small also, i love there presence theres nothing like it



:


----------

